
Colombia Rebels Sign Deal to End Half-Century Conflict - santiagogo
http://www.wsj.com/articles/colombia-rebels-sign-deal-to-end-half-century-conflict-1474931073
======
santiagogo
As a Colombian citizen this is amazing. My memories as a child are of Pablo
Escobar's bombings and later of the guerrillas kidnappings and killings, and
when I was a teenager of the paramilitary tortures. It's incredibly amazing to
believe that soon I'll live in a country where politics aren't done with guns
and democracy actually works.

